# What exterior paint for Adirondack chairs



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Although I hate to paint any type of woodworking projects but my wife wants me to paint these adirondack chairs I made for her in bright red and Yellow( 2 chairs) .
I need to get an exterior primer and exterior paint,and would like to spray paint them(with a spray gun) rather than using a brush.
What paint have you used for outdoor furnitures that you are happy with?Does Rustoleum paint do the job?
Can I use it in my spray gun?
Thank you for your inputs.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I have sprayed rustoleum out of my hvlp but I didn't like it. Had to thin it. I think I would go to a paint store and get some exterior oil based alkyd that you can have tinted to the colors you select. I had good luck spraying that kind of paint when thinned and with penetrol added. Learned that from earlextech.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks Firefighter,what did you use as primer?


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Did not use a primer.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I think you will be unhappy with your paint job after a few months if your adirondack chairs sit out in the weather. The wood will swell and contract with the rain, humidity, and other types of weather and your paint will show this and begin to peel and look awful. Try an outdoor deck stain.

Planeman


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you planeman40,I know using just any paint for outdoor furniture is asking for trouble,but I have heard using oil based exterior primer and then seal it with oil based exterior paint should last a good while on any outdoor furniture.
I googled it and this two items bellow are highly reccomended:
http://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/for-your-home/paint-products/fresh-start-premium-primers?lang=en_US&role=H#piSheen=023&advs=0&tab=2

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/for-your-home/product-catalog?prod=Benjamin_Moore_Arborcoat_Exterior_Stain#piSheen=640&tab=2


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

I have 2 pine Adirondacks that sit outside from Spring until late Fall. They've been snowed on a few times, but do get put inside during the winter. They get full sun all day.

I painted them four years ago with an oil based paint for porches and floors. Didn't prime, but did put two coats.
After four years, the paint on the parts which touch the ground look like they're ready to be redone but barely.
No peeling, warping or plagues of locusts!

We bought them before I got into ww to any degree, so I didn't think twice about painting them.
I like the bright colours and I have since built two myself. Those also were painted and given as gifts.


----------

